
15M Pages of Medical History Are Going Online - jamesbritt
http://hyperallergic.com/141091/15-million-pages-of-medical-history-are-going-online/
======
jamesbritt
To clarify: These are from 19th-century medical books, not anyone's current
medical records.

------
kyro
If you guys find this stuff interesting, when you're in NYC be sure to pop
into The Evolution Store in SOHO, and the Hunterian Museum if you're in
London.

------
honksillet
Misleading title.

------
bayesianhorse
This is the "good kind" of information leak ;-)

